# WORST ... hunting show ever.



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

So a few months ago there was a post about a terrible hunting show that showed a "terrible" running shot on a deer. Never mind my stance on shooting running deer and "responsibility" ... I did in fact see the absolute most appalling flat out edited-lie on TV I've ever seen last night.

*Country Boys Outdoors on the Sportsman's Channel - Jon Brunson and Brad Miller:*
Guy (I forget which one) shoots the front leg off and out from under a solid 155" 8 point.
Camera cuts to dusk, where said guy says "we got a really good buck down, made a beautiful shot".
I watch it in slow motion, the freaking deer's leg wind milled off the deer.
Then out comes Mr. pig ... and he blows the front leg off the pig as well. Seriously.
Camera cuts to the next scene and they've got the hog (now also shot in the face) down on the ground.
Camera cuts to the next scene and they've got the deer down, in front of the dog wearing a bell.
Guy says "I didn't think this .243 was enough to get the job done, but here's the proof. This one's going on the wall"

Unbelieveable. Ruined a perfectly good opporunitiy to teach a valuable lesson about using deer dogs to the public because his nuts might not have seemed big enough had he been real.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The only show I could watch and enjoy was lee and Tiffany. I cut most of my channels so now I don't get to watch them. I really really really hated watching these guys hunting a road from a box blind talking the entire time. You can't believe anything these guys do anymore. I remember Larry something or another was "hunting" a buck with his pistol and missed 5x and the buck just stood there. Uncle Ted is bad about that too.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

only show i usually watch is hosted by Gina Brunson....pics can say more than words if you don't already know her name...


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Where were they hunting at? I went to their website and tried to scim through a few episodes to see if I could find the one you were talking about. That really is a horrible show. Shot a deer and next scene the guy whos place they were on had already went and picked the deer up and put it in the truck before he went to their stand.

I wonder how some people get hunting shows..


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> only show i usually watch is hosted by Gina Brunson....pics can say more than words if you don't already know her name...


WOW Nice ....... well you know.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Icetrey said:


> Where were they hunting at? I went to their website and tried to scim through a few episodes to see if I could find the one you were talking about. That really is a horrible show. Shot a deer and next scene the guy whos place they were on had already went and picked the deer up and put it in the truck before he went to their stand.
> 
> I wonder how some people get hunting shows..


It aired last night. South Texas. What a couple of assclowns. I mean, all they had to do was say "we made a questionable shot on this deer and rather than push him, we're going to give him some time and bring in a dog" and it'd have been fine. But no ... instead we get "weeeeell boyz, I didn't think this .243 was enough to get the job done ... here's the proof" ... ?!?!?!? Nice work. Those two morons need to keep their day job at the meth-lab.



osoobsessed said:


> only show i usually watch is hosted by Gina Brunson....pics can say more than words if you don't already know her name...


Met her at the TTH show. NOT rough on the eyes at all, but ... she kind of needs a cheese burger from the waist down, up top is certianly store bought ... !!! You couldn't hit her from 20 yards slinging a handful of deer corn at her ...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Buck Commanders and The Pigman Series are both good tv, I watch bits of a few others but those 2 even my boys like.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> It aired last night. South Texas. What a couple of assclowns. I mean, all they had to do was say "we made a questionable shot on this deer and rather than push him, we're going to give him some time and bring in a dog" and it'd have been fine. But no ... instead we get "weeeeell boyz, I didn't think this .243 was enough to get the job done ... here's the proof" ... ?!?!?!? Nice work. Those two morons need to keep their day job at the meth-lab.
> 
> *Met her at the TTH show. NOT rough on the eyes at all, but ... she kind of needs a cheese burger from the waist down, up top is certianly store bought ... !!! You couldn't hit her from 20 yards slinging a handful of deer corn at her* ...


cheeseburger or not, i'm sold. :biggrin:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> cheeseburger or not, i'm sold. :biggrin:


You're going to have to sell something to get in those $290 blue jeans she was wearing ... ! Your soul perhaps ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're going to have to sell something to get in those $290 blue jeans she was wearing ... ! Your soul perhaps ...


well, the devil already has part of it, might as well go big or go home! :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> well, the devil already has part of it, might as well go big or go home! :biggrin:


You can have it back for a javelina bow hunt.:biggrin:


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're going to have to sell something to get in those $290 blue jeans she was wearing ... ! Your soul perhaps ...


She can hunt the diamond c anytime she wants


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate when they come to Texas and are hunting West Texas and call it "South Texas". The worst one was that Highway Flyway just stupid. Some of these others aren't too far behind either!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Larry something or another was "hunting" a buck with his pistol and missed 5x and the buck just stood there.


Haha, I remember that! "Mr. Whitetail" needs to take that hand cannon to the firing range before he tries to play cowboy again.

And speaking of "Worst Hunting Show", that dubious honor belongs to Jimmy Big Time now amd forever...


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

TxDUSlayer has it right Flyway Highway is just lame. It's basically a 30 min commercial for Bradley Smokers, Eotech, and some gay wind direction detector. The 2 I like to watch are RNTV and Buck Venture Outdoors.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> You can have it back for a javelina bow hunt.:biggrin:


we don't have any Javi at the rancho....sorry bud!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

gulfcoast200 said:


> TxDUSlayer has it right Flyway Highway is just lame. It's basically a 30 min commercial for Bradley Smokers, Eotech, and some gay wind direction detector. The 2 I like to watch are RNTV and Buck Venture Outdoors.


Ha ... ! I was just about to say that same thing ... the day I need a $400 contraption to tell me what direction the wind is blowing is the day I also start riding a saddled dolphin to work.

Brush Country Monsters is good.
Petersons is a really good show.
Black Creek is good.
Drake Migration is good.
I really like Fowl life - their camera man is AMAZING, I just wish Belding would shut his pie hole.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ... ! I was just about to say that same thing ... the day I need a $400 contraption to tell me what direction the wind is blowing is the day I also start riding a saddled dolphin to work.
> 
> Brush Country Monsters is good.
> Petersons is a really good show.
> ...


why does there even need to be a duck hunting show period....boring as heck and :an6:

:biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> why does there even need to be a duck hunting show period....boring as heck and :an6:
> 
> :biggrin:


AHHH man! You dun stirred it up now. Here he comes with some more crazy analogies. Personally, If I start watching a show now and there hunting with a gun I turn the channel.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> AHHH man! You dun stirred it up now. Here he comes with some more crazy analogies. Personally, If I start watching a show now and there hunting with a gun I turn the channel.


well, shooting a compound bow these days is like shooting a rifle, there is no difference really.

hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

No u dint! I have to admit, my recurve and and longbow have only killed bag targets the last couple of years. My mathews on the other hand....


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I forgot the name of the show, but there is one with a man and a wife living in CO doing a show. Get their kids into it. Idea might be good, but the execution is terrible! 

The one I am liking lately is Major League Bowhunter, they seem to teach more about hunting, what they do specifically, strategies, etc. No girls on that show though.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> No u dint! I have to admit, my recurve and and longbow have only killed bag targets the last couple of years. My mathews on the other hand....


snap, snap, double snap....oh yes i did, girlfriend, even got the postcard.

:biggrin:

i just don't have time for my recurve anymore, not like i use too....my Mathews is what i'm using as well right now, till i get bored again and go back to Trad. :cheers:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> well, shooting a compound bow these days is like shooting a rifle, there is no difference really.
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehehe


Talk about stirring it up.

Don't know that I would agree with *"shooting a compound these days is like shooting a rifle."* Out to 50 yards maybe. I will guarantee it's a lot easier for me to miss with my compound at 40-50 yards than it is with my rifle.

I will agree that learning to shoot a compound bow is extremely easy, compared to traditional equipment. My wife got a compound and within a week- one week- she was shooting better groups with her compound than I was with my recurves and longbows after my shooting them for 50 years- and I'm not the best traditional shooter around, but I've certainly won my share of shoots over the years.

They are very easy to learn how to shoot well enough to hunt with them.

While we're stirring, how bout modern muzzle loaders. It's a travesty that all these people talk about their prowess with a muzzle loader. "I shot a great buck, and guess what- I did it with a muzzle loader." WOW great job.

What with fake black powder in pre-measured pellet form, saboted bullets, in line ignition with break open actions, 209 primers, speed loaders, scopes, etc. All you *really* have is a single shot rifle that happens to load from the muzzle. What extra skill is there in shooting one of these things?? NONE>

How bout trying a real muzzle loader: flintlock ignition, real black powder measured from a horn, and loaded from your pouch, hand made lead round balls patched with a cloth patch, fixed iron sights. There's a challenge. Ever hear statements like: Keep your powder dry. Lock, stock and barrel. Flash in the pan. Going off half cocked. All of those came from *real *muzzleloaders- not these commercially convenient "scoped single shot rifles" they call muzzle loaders today. The only benefit, from my perspective, is that you get an extra hunting season (which is good), and you are limiting yourself to a single shot (which you could do with any gun by just putting one shell in it), amd your range is somewhat limited, but certainly within the range most animals are shot with traditional rifles- inside 300 yards.

I don't necessarily malign those who use them. Anything that expands our sport is good. It's just -don't claim any more skill involved because you are using a "muzzle loader." Also think back on your hunting career, and how many times did you really actually need a second shot. And if you did, did you need it within 30-40 seconds of your first shot ( that's the amount of time I can reload and fire a second shot from my flintlock, loading from my pouch- not with premeasured/ speed loaders, etc.).

I have not posted for awhile, and I know I am known to be a bit controversial at times, and I was just in that kinda mood today. No foul intended, just felt like doing a little stirring.

Almost forgot the main theme of this thread: good shows. I love Eastmans' Hunting (they are the diy pros, and their magazines are the best). Easton's hunting with Fred Eichler ( although his verbal enthusiasm after shooting an animal is not good for the uninformed- I wonder how many wounded animals he has had, that after hearing his very loud exuberance, have gotten an adrenaline burst, and pushed further on. Keep your mouth shut until you see or find your animal). I like Dead Down Wind, because he always gives good instructional stuff. I like Bowhunter because they have good hunts and good "how to" sections. Hate the guy on Arrow Affliction. Love Top Shot ( so glad to see that ex Seal quit- what a jerk). LIke WEstern Extreme, even though I think the main guy is kind of a jerk, his show is very well done, as is his new show Gold Tip I think.

There is a lot of garbage out there, which I'm sure is making a lot of us think about trying it ourselves.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Talk about stirring it up.
> 
> Don't know that I would agree with *"shooting a compound these days is like shooting a rifle."* Out to 50 yards maybe. I will guarantee it's a lot easier for me to miss with my compound at 40-50 yards than it is with my rifle.
> 
> ...


let it all out Jammer, let it all out...we are here for you, no worries, my posts were just kidding around to have a little fun in here...you know, cuz we almost got wiped out by that earthquake. LOL


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I WILL NOT SHOOT A MODERN "BLACK POWDER" RIFLE! If you have one and like to shoot it thats fine, I just don't like them. I know I'm a picky bastage. I have a great plains .54 that my dad built over 20 years ago. I took it spring turkey hunting but no luck. I love that gun. 120grains max with a ball. It's fun to shoot.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> why does there even need to be a duck hunting show period....boring as heck and :an6:
> 
> :biggrin:


yeah, its more fun hunting pets on that petting zoo you play puta at


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> yeah, its more fun hunting pets on that petting zoo you play puta at


did ICE release you to sell more chicklets or is it blanket season over there in Mexico?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You mofo's are cracking me up! LOL!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> did ICE release you to sell more chicklets or is it blanket season over there in Mexico?


lmao....stupid ****** making ****** jokes. what has this world come to? :spineyes:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> lmao....stupid ****** making ****** jokes. what has this world come to? :spineyes:


have no idea man, the earth is gonna blow up soon though...there was a fire last night at the house i wanted to buy in ingleside across the street from my buddy....then this morning, we had an earthquake.....don't know what to do, but i boughts some ramens, water de mangera, and smokes, just in case. :doowapsta


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I must have missed the earthquake. Where and when???


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> I WILL NOT SHOOT A MODERN "BLACK POWDER" RIFLE! If you have one and like to shoot it thats fine, I just don't like them. I know I'm a picky bastage. I have a great plains .54 that my dad built over 20 years ago. I took it spring turkey hunting but no luck. I love that gun. 120grains max with a ball. It's fun to shoot.


The Lyman Great Plains rifle is a great rifle. Great replica of an 1840's Hawken style percussion "real" muzzle loader. I built one from a kit also myself back in the 70's. Very accurate and fun to shoot. Took two mulies with it as I recall.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> I must have missed the earthquake. Where and when???


TTMB there are 2 threads about it....

epicenter around Karnes City/Falls City, felt here in SA this morning....registered 4.6 on the scale.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> did ICE release you to sell more chicklets or is it blanket season over there in Mexico?


Sorry Gilbert but that sheet is funny


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> have no idea man, the earth is gonna blow up soon though...there was a fire last night at the house i wanted to buy in ingleside across the street from my buddy....then this morning, we had an earthquake.....don't know what to do, but i boughts some ramens, water de mangera, and smokes, just in case. :doowapsta


san antone is going to sink in watch


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Here you go. Beaver hat; possibles pouch with buffalo horn powder horn, powder measure carved out of a deer antler; bullet pouch; necklace with buffalo tooth in the middle flanked by two grizzly bear claws; and a real muzzleloader.

The rifle shown is actually called a fusil, which was the most commonly used long gun during the Mountain Man period- 1824-1840. Contrary to the myth about Hawken riflles, the Hawken didn't become prominent until the 1840's.

The fusil was also called a trade gun, and was a smooth bore with only a front sight- no rear sight. More like a musket. Mine is a 20 ga. The gun could be loaded with shot to provide a duck/quail dinner. Or it could be loaded with a patched round ball ( 60 caliber I think- haven't shot it in awhile)- for deer, elk, or Indians.

Great weapon. This is the gun I shot along with my full stock .50 flintlock Hawken when I was active in the American Mountain Man club back in the 70's and 80's. The only rule of that club was *"if it didn't exist in 1840, you* *couldn't have it with you*- except for a camera to record the event, and personal prescription medicine. Incredible fun- 5 day horseback trips back into the Pecos Wilderness above Santa Fe, NM- using Santa Fe Saddles, bear skin mochillas (pad between you and the wood saddle tree), hand forged tack, buckskins, flintlocks, flint/steel fires, mocassins, jerkey, dried corn, gourd canteens, etc. Great fun, and nice to know that you could do it if you had to, but as soon as we got back to civilization, we went straight to McDonalds for a six pack of quarter pounders. LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/earthquake-hits-south-of-san-antonio

watch - they'll blame fracking for this.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RogerB said:


> http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/earthquake-hits-south-of-san-antonio
> 
> watch - they'll blame fracking for this.


read an article on caller.com, the comments people were posting were already blaming fracking... sad_smiles


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

THE JAMMER said:


> Here you go. Beaver hat; possibles pouch with buffalo horn powder horn, powder measure carved out of a deer antler; bullet pouch; necklace with buffalo tooth in the middle flanked by two grizzly bear claws; and a real muzzleloader.
> 
> The rifle shown is actually called a fusil, which was the most commonly used long gun during the Mountain Man period- 1824-1840. Contrary to the myth about Hawken riflles, the Hawken didn't become prominent until the 1840's.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast! Props to you!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> I hate when they come to Texas and are hunting West Texas and call it "South Texas". The worst one was that Highway Flyway just stupid. Some of these others aren't too far behind either!


" The reports are in... and he's on the biiiirds..." HAHAHAHA

I have only caught it a few times, but its pretty annoying...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh man does this post really make me miss when I used to watch the Keith Warren Outdoors show... to bad I don't have those cable channels that carry his show... makes me sad.. I still remember the last show I saw, he killed a deer over 50 yards running with his bow.. I could relate as I thought he was shooting in the sky like I did as a kind in the pasture to see where the arrow lands.. By far the best outdoor show in the world.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Uncle Ted recorded a show in a 10 acre field with 75-100 hogs in it. The owners would be on foot pushing the hogs his direction. That same place in the high fence he shot the wrong buck and never payed for it. What the owner told me anyhow.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The Crush with Lee and Tiffany is great eye candy, but a pretty lame show. Most of the time hunting the same property for the same kind of animal in the same way. SNORE. I like Ralph and Vickie, The Choice. They hunt different animals and have a nice cute interplay between them- but good bowhunting. Tom Miranda's show is also very good. The guy busts his behind on those hunts. The only thing I don't like is how he laughs incessantly after killing an animal, and continually says, "Look at that, look at that buck, look at......" Great show though. Jim Shockey also has a great show- varied game, and a very professionally produced show. The Bone Collector is cool because he has so much fun- good bowhunting for lots of different animals. Gotta love T bone also.

Can you tell that I spend most of my waking hours watching these shows. They are all tivoed with season passes. I continually have at least 50-75 different shows ready and available on my TIVO. SICK??


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> why does there even need to be a duck hunting show period....boring as heck and :an6:
> 
> :biggrin:


Uh-huh ... it might be just a LITTLE more exciting and less gay if you weren't ringing duck necks at the county park! Muscovys and those wacky-greasy looking park mallards aren't going to cut it Pro ... !!!!! You actually have to get out there and give it a shot ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Uh-huh ... it might be just a LITTLE more exciting and less gay if you weren't ringing duck necks at the county park! Muscovys and those wacky-greasy looking park mallards aren't going to cut it Pro ... !!!!! You actually have to get out there and give it a shot ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


ok, Duck Commander....i mean, you sit in blind, you throw fake ducks out, you make them calls with 30 other calls on your neck at the same time, they come in, you choot, they splash, dog runs out, comes back and you do it again....why is that a TV show??? :an5:

 :slimer:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> ok, Duck Commander....i mean, you sit in blind, you throw fake ducks out, you make them calls with 30 other calls on your neck at the same time, they come in, you choot, they splash, dog runs out, comes back and you do it again....why is that a TV show??? :an5:
> 
> :slimer:


The shows leave out the best parts.... like when you fall in the water over your head.... drop your $1k camera in the mud.... your dog pees on your buddies favorite hat.... And when everyone gets mad at each other and blames the birds flaring on the each others' faces....

The most entertaining footage we get is before and after the hunt by far....

Sad part is.... the 30 call thing is not an overexaggeration at all for some folks.... I dont see how they hold their head up.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> The shows leave out the best parts.... like when you fall in the water over your head.... drop your $1k camera in the mud.... your dog pees on your buddies favorite hat.... And when everyone gets mad at each other and blames the birds flaring on the each others' faces....
> 
> The most entertaining footage we get is before and after the hunt by far....
> 
> Sad part is.... the 30 call thing is not an overexaggeration at all for some folks.... I dont see how they hold their head up.


Lol......if all that usually happens, then i might just pick up duck shooting this year. :biggrin:

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Lol......if all that usually happens, then i might just pick up duck shooting this year. :biggrin:
> 
> Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


It does, and also includes kamikazi coots smashing into you while running across the lake at 5:00am, along with surface to air mullet taking out your eyes.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I am not a duck hunter, but I am laughing my fanny off at all of these experiences you guys are relating: kamikazi coots, surface to air mullets, etc. Sound like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> I am not a duck hunter, but I am laughing my fanny off at all of these experiences you guys are relating: kamikazi coots, surface to air mullets, etc. Sound like I'm missing out on something.


X2. I might just give it a shot. Lol

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

And I ain't jokin' bout either experience!
22 years of duck hunting I've taken coots to the chest, the shoulder, the back, the back of the head (turned around with someone else driving). I've ran over them, I've had them hit the side of the boat, the motor, I even had a buddy take a few for a "home run" with a paddle on the front of the boat. They're hired hitmen for the ducks. Animal conspiracy!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

If yall get a chance, there is a book that I have on my coffee table that is published by DU...

It is titled, Misery Loves Company... its all the stuff you dont see in the magazine pictorials and hunting shows... all the good stuff... the real stuff.

http://huntingbooks.com.au/hunting/by-type/feathered-game/misery-loves-company.html

We use special decoys from Ohio on our trips.... haha










I always make it a point to have a trip that I will remember forever... even if we dont kill a single bird... you cant have good fun deer hunting individually like you can duck hunting in a group. The majority of this year's photos are going to the fun of the hunt instead of the harvest photos.... Going to get my new camera this weekend.... WOO HOO!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would have to be in a group, I can't tell difference in the darn things. My 2 3/4 super speeds probably ain't gonna work either. Wait! I could use my recurve with flu flu's! O.k., I'm in.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> oh man does this post really make me miss when I used to watch the Keith Warren Outdoors show... to bad I don't have those cable channels that carry his show... makes me sad.. I still remember the last show I saw, he killed a deer over 50 yards running with his bow.. I could relate as I thought he was shooting in the sky like I did as a kind in the pasture to see where the arrow lands.. By far the best outdoor show in the world.


Smoking crack alittle early aren't we?:biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> only show i usually watch is hosted by Gina Brunson....pics can say more than words if you don't already know her name...


Wow...I see what you mean. 
For some reason I like that show with Tiffany too. 
Otherwise most of the other so-called "hunting" shows are pure manure. Nothing but 30 minute infomercials. 
:cheers:


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I've only seen a few shows. I think it is hilarious how excited these "pro hunters" act! During my 23 years of hunting I have never really seen anyone act that way.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

longhorns13 said:


> I've only seen a few shows. I think it is hilarious how excited these "pro hunters" act! During my 23 years of hunting I have never really seen anyone act that way.


You're still young...give it time! :biggrin:

I'm polishing my boots...can hardly wait!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> If yall get a chance, there is a book that I have on my coffee table that is published by DU...
> 
> It is titled, Misery Loves Company... its all the stuff you dont see in the magazine pictorials and hunting shows... all the good stuff... the real stuff.
> 
> ...


SFA-You can cut your hair and use it for a mane on that lion!:biggrin:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

longhorns13 said:


> SFA-You can cut your hair and use it for a mane on that lion!:biggrin:


Pshish... I was behind the camera in that pic... I am much better looking.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I used to watch Duck Commander and looked forward to it, no longer have the outdoor channel so no more, the commercialization of hunting has just gotten so over the top I rarely watch any hunting shows. However, that being said, I watched a show at the lake a couple of weeks ago and a guy stalked a range cow down and shot it with a bow and arrow---I could not believe my eyes. I think it was in Argentina or South America somewhere, the host and archer looked greener than a 25 year old lawyer at a TTHA show, when they arrived at the downed range cow he talked about his shot placement and his super duper broadhead----really, this is what it has gotten to. We might as well have a BBQ cookoff show, oh, wait a minute. rs


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> -really, this is what it has gotten to. We might as well have a BBQ cookoff show, oh, wait a minute. rs


:rotfl: - actually, I enjoy pitmasters - fun to watch.

hunting shows? they are bought and paid for by the host(s). Outdoor Channel, Verizon, Sportsmans Channel don't pay the host to put the show on. 
so to put on a 30 minute outdoor show you have to sell something like 12-14 minutes of advertising to sponsors.

Makes the show more infomercial than actual hunting show. I think there's only a few select shows that are actually paid for by the channel airing the show but maybe none by now.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I enjoyed the first season of pitmasters. I learned a lot about the competition side of barbeque. Then they had to f it up with a host and celebrity ****. Take a good thing and screw it up. Haven't noticed that its been back on since they screwed it up either.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you know fellas, there's always Gold Fever! :biggrin:

go-go-go-ld fe--fe-fe-er-er


LOL


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> you know fellas, there's always Gold Fever! :biggrin:
> 
> go-go-go-ld fe--fe-fe-er-er
> 
> LOL


And because of you, I just belted out that song at my desk.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> And because of you, I just belted out that song at my desk.


ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

it's stuck in my own head at the moment! :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> you know fellas, there's always Gold Fever! :biggrin:
> 
> go-go-go-ld fe--fe-fe-er-er
> 
> LOL


Now I do miss watching Tom sqeeze between a hole in a mountain to see if there is "gold in thar". rs


----------

